# AMP Sky using GM Tahoe Hybrid E-Motors



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.ecogeek.org/automobiles/3045-driving-an-american-built-electric-car

The AMP company that makes the AMP Sky Roadster is reportedly using the GM Tahoe Hybrid E-motors. Apparently due to the slow down in the auto industry the supplier of those motors is willing to deal with smaller volumes and smaller players. 

I wonder if maybe one of our DIYEV suppliers could pick up a large quantity and sell them to us!! of course we would need an inverter for them as well....the motors are 60kw each, water cooled.

What do you think?


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

How is AMP going to handle the fact that Saturn and Pontiac are history?

GM is going to keep making roadsters just for them?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

If DIY, what about grabbing the tranny out of a Suburban hybrid? It integrates 2 motors with the tranny.


Bowser330 said:


> http://www.ecogeek.org/automobiles/3045-driving-an-american-built-electric-car
> 
> The AMP company that makes the AMP Sky Roadster is reportedly using the GM Tahoe Hybrid E-motors. Apparently due to the slow down in the auto industry the supplier of those motors is willing to deal with smaller volumes and smaller players.
> 
> ...


----------

